# Aktuelles Datum auslesen



## CelikBlek (26. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich den aktuellen Datum als Date Object?

Danke


----------



## thE_29 (26. Nov 2004)

Deutschschreibung ist am Freitag NA schon schwer 

einfach mit new Date(), das ist dann die Zeit jetzt 

Und mit SimpleDateFormat hinparsen auf das was du brauchst


----------



## Sky (26. Nov 2004)

```
Date d = new Date();
```


----------

